# Scottish meeting - 20th July



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Right guys & laydees!

Spoken to Ratho Park pub & everything's good for the 20th.
They don't have a kids play area anymore but they do have a beer garden. So I think that'd be ok, providing the Scottish weather is kind to us.

Don't need to book anything, just turn up. I'll arrange to get there for about 1.30. They've got a good bar & a restaurant, if anyone wants food or can drink.

Anyone that want to come, needs directions, or requires any further information, please PM me.

Starting to get quite excited about this! Let's make this the start of something good! 

Chris.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm excited! Shame I need to use one of my holidays at work just to be there though... grrrr


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Me too! But should be a good laugh if nothing else! :2thumb:


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

kool cant wait could u pm me the directions please


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent! Have fun guys! Let's hope this is the start of something great for us up North and we can soon make plans for the next little get-together! :2thumb:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hope you all have a great day. Unfortunately I am n/s on the 20th so will be asleep whilst you all have a lovely meet up. Will look forward to reading all about it though and done forget we need pics:lol2:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

I shall Definate be attending.... and will drag my RFUK mates along for the ride.

Any chance of a post code for route finder, would probably be easier than giving out directions all the time.


Cheers

Rob


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

what time will it be going on intill


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

this sounds interesting, will keep an eye on my diary so see if I can make it to come down.
: victory:

have fun.................linda


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Ratho Park is on the A71, just outside Edinburgh. It's directly across the road from the Marriott Dalmahoy Hotel. I will post the postcode of the Marriott in due course for those using Sat Nav. Any other questions send me a PM.

As for what time it goes on to, it's entirely up to you! It could go on for a hour or two, or it could turn into an all nighter!!

Chris


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Postcode for The Marriott is EH27 8EB. Ratho Park is directly opposite the Hotel entrance. Hope this helps.

Chris.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

I am sure you will have a ball!! Make sure you get loads of pic's as well.
Won't make this one, but sure hope to be able attend the next one!!:2thumb:


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hoping to make the meeting*

We live just outside of Livingston, so we should really do our best to come along !

BTW, if anyone has a young male veiled cham they would like to sell :flrt:, and are coming to the meeting, please get in touch. Our new terrarium should have been up and running for at least 1 week prior to the meeting, to make sure that it works properly for any new arrival.

ChrisB


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

Is this still going ahead ?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

as far as i know it is yeah


----------



## eowyn (Mar 2, 2007)

will do my best 

xx


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, it's still going ahead. Not sure how many people are coming though.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey gang, 

Hope its all go for Sunday,

I aint lying, if i turn up and nobodys there i will be a most unimpressed bunny.

Herpteman.... even if u have to bring Rent a Crowd.... there will be a meeting this Sunday. I will definately be there... as will my good mate Linak ( as he is Driving) ssshhhh he doesnt know that yet.

See somebody Sunday


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I might be there


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

I'll deffo be there about 1.30 but I'm the same as you Rob, if no-one turns up, I'll not be impressed!


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

Iwill try and make it although depends on health as usual. Will be nice to meet some peeps.

Have fun.............................Linda:snake:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Definately not gonna make it now gang, 

My designated driver just pulled out at the last minute.........how incredibly kind of him.

Have fun guys.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry we had to pull out at the last minute too. We have been waiting for a veiled cham to become available for ages and found some in Dundee. Sunday is my only day off and it's a half day round trip. Hope you had a productive event, and we will try to make the next one


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Did the meet go ahead?


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

Munkys Mummy said:


> Did the meet go ahead?


there prob all still getting wasted : victory:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Just saw the other thread.


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

wots the other thread say?


----------

